
How to Be a Poor Programmer - xiaodai
https://psgraphics.blogspot.com/2019/09/how-to-succeed-as-poor-programmer.html?m=1
======
chrisbennet
Be Egoless: let go of your ego and be open. Ask the stupid question after
doing your research. The guys who don’t ask because they’re afraid of looking
stupid also don’t learn anything.

